# what is a good all purpose shotgun combo



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I know there are a lot a ladies and gentlemen on here that are pretty profound in the craft of hunting. i am a newby to the sport and was wondering what would be a good inexpensive shotgun combo for somebody first starting out. now i have fired guns in the past just never hunted. i am looking for something for deer, rabbit,squirrel, turkey and maybe to do some yotes in with. i do quite a few activities just figured it was time to increase my knowledge and abilities. thanks in advance for in information given. 

"Keep'em in the sights"


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Nef has a newer product out called the Pardner Pump. It comes in 12 gauge and has removable choke tubes. A full and a modified will cover your small game needs. Also With an Improved Cylinder choke tube and rifled slugs it should be fairly accurate, especially if you add some sights to the vent rib. Even cheap clamp on turkey sights would improve the aimability. I think it starts around $220 or so? Mossberg 500 and Remington 870 both come in combos with slug barrels, either rifled or smooth bore. Both are good guns, with much variability built in and plenty of aftermarket parts available.

Another option is to get a single shot with modified choke from NEF or H&R for about $100 dollars and also get one of their single shot slug guns for about $150 or a little more. Single shot teaches you to be sure of the shot because a follow up shot is a second or three away.

Huntinbull


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

A Remington 870 Express is a great starter gun. It has been around for a long time, and is a reliable gun. Most places that sell them, provide the option to get a slug barrel along with the gun. A 3" chamber is your best bet for an all around gun for small game. This setup should allow you to take down whatever game you are looking for. The price is good for the quality of the gun, and should get you into hunting.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i would go with a remington 870 or mossberg 500 combo. i think those are pretty much your only choices. i would buy them from a very credible dealer not dicks or gander. i have seen too many guns from those places that are just not put together as well(loose stocks, etc. as say kames or a good gun shop. its like they get seconds. i really like the 870 over the mossberg IMO...


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm with everyone else. I would go with the Remington 870 for a starter shotgun. As mentioned before, it is a reliable gun and is easy to dis-re-assemble. If you could find a used one, the absolute best one to get would be a Winchester 1300. The 1300 is the best shotgun I have owned. 

Experience wise, I have the 870, 1300 and the Mossburg 500. I absolutely HATE the Mossburg. It is a pain in the butt to take down and put back together for cleaning. In my opinion, it would be too difficult for a newby to take down and put together again.

If you do plan on getting a slug barrel for it, I would suggest getting one with rifle sight, not cantalever (one you just mount a scope on). Scopes can be broken or knocked out of alignment so you would want a backup sight should you decide to scope it. Also, as far as rifled or smooth bore slug barrels it really shouldn't make that much of a difference. I have both and both are very accurate at 100 yds. Just remember with a rifled barrel, you have to use sabots wich cost alot more.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Any shotgun with screw in chokes ....will get the job done for you....change the chokes for what you are going to hunt.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will toss in another vote for the 870.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

cant beat an 870


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm partial to the 500 but the 870 is equally reliable


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had and 870 Wingmaster since I was a kid, so, I'm a little prejudice. Go with the 870 express and leave out the rifled slug barrel and just go with a plain slug barrel. Save you on the ammo, and unless you live somewhere that you get shots over 70 yrds, you will never go wrong.


----------



## bluegill killer (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought my son the new mossberg 535 combo last year at christmas. It has 3 barrells i think its a 20in cantlever slug, 22in turkey barrell with tru glo rifle sights and a 28in standard barrell with screw in chokes. (the turkey barrel has screw in chokes also.) It is totally camo barrells and all. I was going to buy the rem 870 but for 20 dollars more I thought the moss. was a better deal 3 barrells vs 2 barrells (rem). Also Vances (Buckeye outdoors) told me nobody makes just a smooth bore slug barrell anymore. You would have to find a used one. I love my rem 870 but the mossberg felt like a solid gun when i checked it out at the store. I also have a winchester 1200 and 1300 both very solid starter guns. Also my son has a remington 870 jr wich has a 18 in standard barrell with screw in chokes in a 20 gauge he likes alot but wanted a 12 ga. I bought the 20 gauge at gander mountain in Pickerington several years ago and have bought other guns from them without any problems.

PS the moss 535 is also a 3.5 chambered gun


----------

